# by plants get siprises free



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i went to my lfs and i had finally bought some live plants for my fishtank i bought 1 amazon sward and 2 Anacharis plants  they look really cool in my tank but i also notices SNAILS! in there are they bad snails the looks like a dark brown ill get rid of them if they are bad snails but if their good ill keep em, onthe other hands what are the benifits of having snails in there?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

This happened to me also, even though I bought from a "reputable" source. I ended up buying a pair of $2.00 plastic tongs from the kitchen section of my local store and would squish them and let them drop into the tank for my fishies to eat, they loved them! I noticed that the sheer quantity of them dropped but then I got serious and bought 4 sidthimumki's (they are snail assassins!) and after about 2 weeks the snails were gone! Just a note about the fish though, they are prone to ich so make sure you quarantine them for awhile before you add them to your general fish population, if you dont, you will be sorry...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i had the same problem with the plants i bought a few months ago, i see nothing wrong with them they dont seem to over take my take cause i got fish that eat them so they are just a few here and there, but i have notice they do a good job keeping my tank clean so im just leaving them alone, if they over take my tank ill put some tiger barbs out of my 55g tank but for now ill leave them alone and let them do their business.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As others have mentioned, they multiply like mad! I accidentally killed about forty of them with a small amount of copper. Whoops...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

The same thing happend to me. I love them! Mine are ramshorns, and they do a great job cleaning up my Amazon QT. I don't think it would nearly be in as good quality condition without those little guys.

As I don't overfeed my fish, gravel vac regularly, do frequent water changes, I don't have a problem with them multiplying to too many. I have about 20, and I got the ramshorns in October of last year. Never killed a single one. 

I used to take them out and breed them in another tank. I still breed them, I just leave the ones in the QT alone. I am at generation 5 in my snail tank. I dream of an assassin snail one day.


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

mine were pond snails


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me with my friend's anachris. He was rinsing them at my house and we found two teeny tiny snails that we put in my 10 gallon and aftermaybe 2-3 weeks, I ended up with HUNDREDS!!! I love them, though, they keep the tanks clean and I can feed them to my figure 8 puffer  Although, they refuse to thrive in my 55 gallon, any ideas why?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I do a water change when getting plants and rince them in the water, last time I found 5 small snails in the bucket when i emptyed it and have not got a snail in the tank yet.
If you want to get rid of them, I don't trust snail rid products as have heard of peoples fish dying with them, they could have overdosed though. You can try to trap them in a small jar baited with an algae wafer to remove them.


----------

